# Harvesting / Curing - Drying Temperature & Humidity



## accid (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Morning all,

I am where a majority of you have been and many of you will get to - Harvesting. My plant is in its 7th week and the upper fan leaves are drying out and dying. Actually just about all the fan leaves are turning yellow and dying. It is just about harvest time.

My situation is this; It is about 83 degrees in my home with about 60-70 % humidity. I understand that the humidity should be substantially lowered but unless I purchase a dehumidifier (which I will not be) I am stuck with this environment. So, my options are to put them in a room where i can have a fan blowing and a window to bring in fresh air / remove air or a closet which is completely dark with little to no air flow. The humidity will be about the same and the temps maybe a degree to two higher / lowered. 

My concern is that mold will form...

I cut a lower bud off the plant last Thursday and today is Monday morning. I cut the 'wing' leaves or fan leaves off the but so that its just the bud. It has a strong leaf / chlorophyll smell to it and it is still soft. I am a bit concern that when i harvest my entire plant within the next few days that it too will smell the same way. 

Is this scent normal at first then goes away once it starts to dry or am I stuck with a lawn scent marijuana? 

What are my options as far as drying goes and is the light 'myth' regarding thc degeneration true?

Aside from slow drying due to the high amount of humidity in the air of my home, what other consequences are there and the % of risk accompanied by doing so?

Any other suggestions are openly accepted and if possibly please try to answer all my questions. This thread will serve not only myself but others in the future who are in the same predicament as myself. Thank you all.


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

.."IMO" moving a lotta air across it is your best option.  
Light does degrade thc but to what extent, over a few days of drying..:confused2:...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

Hang the buds not touching so penty of air can flow around them the more air moving the better imo 

The scent will change in a day or 2

I don't believe light degrade thc that much during drying if you look closely at  fresh  small bud a day or to into drying they ussually have more trich showing than when harvest. This I believe is the plant cell trying to grow til the end.


----------



## BBFan (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Accid-
I don't believe that the degradation of thc from light is a myth at all:



> The stability of cannabis and its preparations on storage
> Fairbairn JW, Liebmann JA, Rowan MG
> J Pharm Pharmacol 1976 Jan;28(1):1-7
> 
> ...



And from Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal:



> In section 21, Tables 26-29 give measured rates of decomposition of the major cannabinoids due to exposure to light and air. Light rapidly decomposes THC into unknown products (possibly polymers (122,164)). Light also converts CBD to CBS and CBC to CBL. Air (oxygen) slowly converts THC to the less active CBN. Conversion to CBN is hastened by higher temperatures


(Couldn't get the table to post).

Even if the degradation is only 10%, is that acceptable?

Trichomes hold many cannabinoids besides THC.  Many other plants have trichomes that don't contain THC.

Air flow will be critical to proper drying under your conditions IMHO.  If you cannot get a dehumidifier, keeping your drying bud in a dark place with proper air flow will get you the best results.

As far as the green aroma, that should disappear with drying and curing as the chlorophyl and proteins in the plant begin to break down.

Much of this information is available in the stickies in this section.  There are other drying methods recommended that may work for you.  I've seen plenty of good bud ruined by improper drying and curing.  You've come this far, read up and you will be well rewarded.

Just my thoughts.  BBFan


----------



## accid (Aug 4, 2009)

My current room temp varies between 75-85. 75 at night, 85 in the am. During the Am the humidity level has been lowered to about 55%. I have not checked the night time humidity levels yet. I do not have them in direct light at the present moment although the room does have some light that comes through the window blinds. Perhaps I will purchase a dark curtain. How often does mold form?

If you had to put a ration on it, would it be like 1`/10 or less? 

Let me know, I will keep everyone informed on how it is working out for me.


----------

